# Anyone have experience with Rikon 1 micron dust collection filter?



## diywoodworker (Jul 27, 2011)

My dad and I just picked up a Delta dust collector from a guy on craigslist. It has a 5 micron bag on it. It's a 1.5hp motor, and we would like to upgrade the bag to a 1 micron. The cheapest bag I have been able to find is at Menards, for a Rikon, but I can't really find any specs on it. It's $25 or $30 depending on which model it fits, but if it works well, that's all I would need.

Here's the menards search link to find the two filters: http://menards.com/main/search.html?search=rikon+1+micron


Advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------

